# My Best Friend Mac



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Mac, he looks absolutely gorgeous in the picture. To reach almost fourteen is a great age, but I know it's just as hard when they leave us regardless of the time we have with them. I hope you will continue to share photos of Mac and of course Ellie too, once again I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss of Mac. They leave such a big hole in our hearts. I hope you find comfort in knowing what a happy life he had with you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Mac.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

so very sorry for your loss, it is never easy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mac*

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet Mac.
My Smooch and Snobear will watch over him at the Bridge.
I know you and Ellie will comfort one another.
I added Mac to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rly-list/481538-2018-rainbow-bridge-list.html


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Mac. How wonderful you got to love him for 14 years though there never seems to be enough time. May he Rest In Peace sweet Mac.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Mac certainly is a gorgeous dog. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im sorry for your loss of Mac, sounds like he had an awesome life.... I hope Ellie can make it through this difficult time...spend lots of time with her, I know it was very very difficult for my Nash, when his uncle Nitro passed....


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Your Mac was very special. You gave him a great life and he was lucky to have almost 14 years with a wonderful home. Making the most loving decision to end his suffering is never easy but you can rest assured you did the right thing. Living just north of NYC I can attest to the Hudson Valley region being prefect for Golden country. I'm sure Mac loved all the great smells in the Hudson region and also the clean air. He had a great retirement his last year. His spirit will soar high and I hope his memories help you through dealing with his loss.

Godspeed to Mac

dlm ny country


----------



## Cooper Golden (Jan 11, 2018)

Your Mac sounds wonderful. He lives on in the many many happy memories he's created and in all the people he's made laugh.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

He sounds like he was an amazing dog. So sorry for the loss of your sweet Mac.


----------

